# How do I roll a 36 ex.



## jakes#onedodgeangel07 (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anyone know how to roll a 36 ex. roll of film (35mm) on a plastic reel? The type of film is Kodak 3200 Black and White negative film


----------



## ThomThomsk (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes. Is it a Paterson reel? If you have never done it before then it can be tricky in the dark, so get a cheap film and practice in the light, then with your eyes closed, until you get the hang of it.

Thomsk


----------



## benhasajeep (May 4, 2006)

I round my corners so they are nice and smooth (as possible).  When I hold the reel I keep a couple fingers on the outter walls of the reel.  If the film does jam up a bit you can feel around to where it is stuck.  Just push in a little bit and it will start going again.  But rounding the corners really helps alot.  Oh and try not to cut through a hole.  I readjust my cut if I just happen to cut through one.  I have always done 36 on the plastic reels and have never had one that gave me fits.  When they do stop just feel around and push in.  If you keep a couple fingers on the flat side of the reel you can feel the film winding around.


----------

